# Need help naming 4 babies!



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I have two names I want to use on the girls we are retaining. That leaves two girls, and two boys in need of names.

The two girls we are keeping will be Cactus Acres This Is Bliss and Cactus Acres Moonlight Serenade (got to get creative on spelling to fit in the last name on reg papers, but will do it).

I am on my iPad, so I will have to add the pictures one at a time.

1) First up is Bree's blond girl. Very perky, friendly little doeling. Lots of white on that blond coat.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

2) Next up is a buckling out of Happy Canyon Silver Lingings (her breeder made an oops on her registration, supposed to Silver Linings), sire is our buck, Cactus Acres Moon Shadow. Mellow boy.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

3) Next is the runt doeling from Silvie's triplets, who will be sold sans papers due to teat defect. Still looking for a fun name for her.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

4) last is Happy Canyon Molly McGuire's buckling, a very solid, very masculine little guy (two weeks old and already weighs closer to 20 lbs according to my bathroom scale). Sired by Cactus Acres Moon Shadow.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

And just so they are not left out, here is Silvie's normal teated girl we are retaining (thinking her name will be Moonlight Serenade).


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

This Is Bliss will have to wait to make an appearance until later, I don't have a good picture of her on my iPad. That is her butt though in the picture with her blond sister.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Adding more pictures of the kids that I took today. Had Silvie's bottle baby out with the other kids today for a while, so she has gotten a chance to socialize. 

So, order of kids on this post:
1) Molly's black buckling
2)Silvie's tricolor doeling with pink nose (thinking Cactus Acres MoonlightSerenade).
3)Silvie's black and white buckling
4)Silvie's runt doeling
5)Bree's girls. Blond doeling
6)Bree's girls. Grey/white doeling (thinking Cactus Acres This Is Bliss, or Cactus Acres Timeless Bliss).


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

And I swear, Silvie (the frosted black and tan doe) is NOT that high in the rump normally. She has been a little off in her ligaments and tendons on her back end since the later part of pregnancy. Saw her hyper-extend her hocks a few times towards the end, so I think she still needs to tighten back up some. She should start to get a little more comfortable on them after I got to trim her feet yesterday (girl's feet were a mess, and I had trimmed them a little over a month ago, but late pregnancy laziness didn't help wear them down any).

All my big girls got hoof trims in the past three days. They all needed it, badly. Even the ones who didn't want to be trimmed (Bree, that means you).


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

1) Prarie Blossom, Pear Blossom, Sunburst

2) Moonshine, Quick Silver

3) Eclipse, Shooting Star, Evening Primrose

4) Cowboy Blues, Night Rider, Blue Moon 

You can add Cactus Acres to all of these, and I think they'll work. I hope this helps!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I like Prairie Blossom or something with "Prairie" in it. Her blonde buckling from last year was named "Prairie Sunrise".


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I believe it was me who suggested Prairie Sunrise :lol: Prairie Princess is another one..

Oh and Pear Blossom was inspired by the prickly pear cactus, that's how I thought of it. 

You're kids are all so adoreable!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Lol! May have been. He and she have very similar temperaments. Both were outgoing, highly energetic, and the second in a set of dark kid/light kid twins. She had a dark buck and then a light buck last year, and then a dark doe and light doe this year. 

Bliss and Blossom sound like sisters, right? Especially out of a doe named Bree (well, her barn name).

Sigh, one day, when I have a blond I really want to keep, I am going to name her Buttercup. Just to tell her to suck it up, Buttercup.

So we have Bliss, Blossom, and Sera figured out. Now for the others. Like some of the names, just pondering them yet.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Bliss, Blossom, and Serenade (Sera to my human kids) are set now, after spending the morning out with them. They just fit them. 

Still figuring out the others. My husband keeps calling the black eared buckling Batman, and the other buckling Dairy. Yeah, not happening. Cactus Acres Batman does not a good goat name make. And Cactus Acres Dairy, yeah, sounds like a full farm name, and probably wouldn't fly with the ADGA anyway. Good thing I have final say on most things goat. I do 95% of the work taking care of them, and all the milking. My choice. :stop: :chin: :help:


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Still have three nameless ones.

I do want S names for Silvie's kids (the high white and black frosted eared buckling, and the tricolor runt doeling). Her other doeling is Moonlight Serenade, going by Serenade or Sera. I think her boy may be Storm Chaser, but not sure.

Same for Molly's buckling, I'd like him to have an M name.

Sire for both Molly's and Silvie's kids is Moon Shadow.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I looovee Storm Chaser..it just fits him. For the tri-color doeling, how about something fun like "Fun in the Sun" or "Tiny but Mighty" or even "Wild Child"?

For the last little boy, how about something that sticks with the moon theme? Man On the Moon, Man from Mars (from the Blondie song), or Man in Black...


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Or Man In the Mirror, if you're an MJ fan


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I too think a solar/lunar/space theme for Molly's boy is good. He comes from a long line of goats with that theme to their names, thanks to his grand sire. 

I think Silvie's runt is going to go by Sugar Baby. She is so freaking sweet, and so petite. She is a piglet, don't get me wrong, but a cute, adorable, chase me everywhere kind of kid. 

So definitely have Blossom, Bliss, Serenade, and Storm. Tentative on Sugar Baby, and undecided on Molly's boy.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Names with moon in them:

Moonshine
Moon Beam
New Moon
Moon Walker
Crescent Moon
Moon Dust
Man on the Moon
Moon Light
Moon Magic

Or something with Meteor in it?


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

It only took ten days to decide, but all kids finally have names.

Bree's Girls:
Cactus Acres Timeless Bliss
Cactus Acres Prairie Blossom

Molly's Buckling:
Cactus Acres Finn MacCool

Silvie's 2 does/1buckling:
Sugar Baby
Cactus Acres MoonlightSerenade
Cactus Acres Storm Chaser


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , i didn't get to play  I love naming  
Oh well , you have some great names there !
And , BTW , gorgeous little babies 

I would've named the blonde doeling
Blonde Ambition


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Lol, I have also decided I want one named Spot someday, so I can quote quite a bit of MacBeth when telling said goat to remove itself from certain undesired situations! 

Somehow, I think Spot and Buttercup should be siblings. "Out ... Spot" and "Suck it up, Buttercup" would be the phrases of the day around here, especially if their dam was Molly (she is a vocal, curious goat who wants to check lots of stuff out). Though to get the proper color coat (blond) on Buttercup, kid would probably be Bree's.


Hmmm, Cactus Acres MacBeth's Spot has a certain ring to it....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love the name you pick , that's hysterical !


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Post #14 how about Silver Moon, Silver Moonlight Shadow


----------

